# bathroom problems



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Does anybody have experience with having accidents in public while being with friends and seeing them respond with empathy? Or how about them rushising to the bathroom with you and seeing them not make a fuse. I need feedback because this is what is keeping me back from being honest about having D attacks. It's silly, but true.







Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SFScientist (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi there-In the workplace I was honest with my co-workers and found them to be understanding, not patronizing. Take care of yourself when you're in pain.ed


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi jcerv... ive had plenty of accidents in public but let me tell you what happened once...my friend just bought herself a nice bmw (convertible, leather seats, it was nice) anyway, so she called me up to go take it for a spin. so were driving with my other friends in the car, and all of a sudden, my stomach was mad,. i had to go!!! to make matters worse, my friend was still learning how to shift gears on her stick shift car. i was tearing like crazy. i told her, "hey i gotta use the bathroom." she told me to jsut hold it in. then i yelled at her " i gotta take a 5hit!! unless you want me to do it in your new leather seats, you better take me to a gas station."so i went to the gas station, and let it all out. i came back out and they all looked at me like i was crazy. i jsut smiled. now, if i tell my friends i want to drive, they just say "ok"


----------

